# Last Minute Cruise Deals



## DGS49 (Jan 14, 2016)

I will soon be retired, and my wife and I want to go on a European river cruise this year.  The ideal option would be Amsterdam to Budapest, which usually runs 12 days or so.  June, July, or August would be best for us.
I often see advertisements for “last-minute cruise deals,” but when I click on the link it is all bullshit.  They are talking about cruises six months out, and the prices are the same (HUGE DISCOUNTS!) as always.  Bogus two-for-one’s and so on.
But because we will both be retired, we will actually be in a position to take advantage of a last-minute “deal.”  We would have our bags packed, checkbook in hand, and could leave on a day’s notice.
Does anyone out there know of a website or agency that actually has opportunities for good savings due to late cancellations and that sort of  thing?  So far, I’ve seen nothing but lies and phony specials.


----------

